# Irish: Ná bí in amhras agus déan é



## Hecthorpolo

Can somebody translate this irish sentence??

Ná bí in amhras agus déan é

Thanks a million in advance,

Regards, Hector


----------



## Agró

Hola Hector y bienvenido.
Un traductor tontomecánico me da esto:
*No lo dude y hacerlo.
*
Como no sé irlandés, supongo que la idea debe de ser:

_No lo dude y hágalo.
No lo dudes y hazlo._

Espera de todas formas a que lo confirme alguien que sepa.


----------



## Hecthorpolo

Buenas tardes Agró,

Muchísimas gracias por contestar,

Sí, esa es la idea que creia que era, a ver si alguien contesta con más idea que los traductores...que son peligrosos!!

Gracias otra vez!

Saludos

Hector


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello Hector,
What's the context for this sentence?


----------



## Hecthorpolo

The context I was looking for is when you doubt between do one thing or do the other or not doing anything, cause you doubt.
I am not pretty sure if is the correct sentence. And it it is properly written.


----------



## Hecthorpolo

If it is properly written....


----------



## L'irlandais

Welcome to the forums.  You can edit your post #05, rather than posting again.
I am not fluent in Irish myself.  But I do agree with you, on-line translation leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## L'irlandais

To be honest, you need to be clearer about the sentence in the original post.  Is this something somebody said to you, if so who said it - Irish language teacher? Native speaker?
Or is it rather your attempt to express post #05 in Irish?  If so you need to give the original sentence in your native language, since your attempt may be less than perfect.  It is very hard to give an accurate translation if we are unsure exactly what you wish to translate.


----------



## Hecthorpolo

I am about to do a tattoo, the idea is this sentence in irish: "don't hesitate and do it" an irish friend translated it and I want to make sure that is the idea I want to get, and if it is properly written.

Thank you very much for all your support,

It is in some way a remembering of my stay living in ireland a few years agoand things I want to remember....

Regards!

Hector


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi Hector,
Good luck with that.  This other *WR* discussion may be worth a read first.


----------



## Hecthorpolo

Perfect,
Sorry for the inconvenience!,
Regards,


----------



## L'irlandais

No need to apologise. We'd just like you to get a good translation rather than a random response to your question.


----------



## Hecthorpolo

Thank you! In the end I kept in touch with anofficial translator, 
In the end is similar but different from what I posted.
I suppose there is a few ways to say it,

Regards,

Hector


----------

